# John Howe (1630-1705)



## bookslover (Apr 2, 2008)

The Oxford Dictionary of National Biography has a new biography up of the Presbyterian minister and theologian John Howe (1630-1705). It'll be up on the site for one week, beginning today (Tuesday, 4/1).

Go to Oxford DNB: Lives of the week. Enjoy!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks! I got his works recently. They are also available online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Whole Works of John Howe Online - The PuritanBoard


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 2, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Excellent, thanks! I got his works recently. They are also available online here:
> 
> Links and Downloads Manager - Educational Links - The Whole Works of John Howe Online - The PuritanBoard



Where did you find his works? I've been trying to buy them for years, and gave up a long time ago since I could never locate used copies of all the volumes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent, thanks! I got his works recently. They are also available online here:
> ...



Todd -- His name is Tom Golden. Ivan introduced me to him last year.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f81/bot-sale-22677/

The set I got from him was a mint SDG set. He said at the time that he had another set available as well. I've done business with him over the last year and always been very pleased. If you'd like his email address, just send me a pm.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've bought from Tom in the past, and was very happy with his service.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Yeah, I've bought from Tom in the past, and was very happy with his service.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 2, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've bought from Tom in the past, and was very happy with his service.


----------

